# Heavy Bag Q



## tttt (Aug 28, 2008)

Im gonna buy a heavy bag (6ft) and the place im getting it from will pack it as hard as I want (packed with rags).  I was thinking of getting them to pack it basically as hard as they can.  Is this a good/bag idea, any thoughts?  cheers


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2008)

tttt said:


> Im gonna buy a heavy bag (6ft) and the place im getting it from will pack it as hard as I want (packed with rags). I was thinking of getting them to pack it basically as hard as they can. Is this a good/bag idea, any thoughts? cheers


 
The harder the better, if your legs can take it.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 29, 2008)

I would say have them pack it hard, softer packed bags will eventually settle if you levae them hanging, leaving you with a pillow on top and a brick on bottom.  Hard packed bags don't tend to do this as much.  

You can just pad yourself up if it's too hard ch for your shins (hands should pretty much always be wrapped or gloved).  As your conditioning improves, the hard packed bag won't bother you as much and you can eventually drop the padding.  

YMMV


----------



## tttt (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  I ordered the bag and asked the bloke to pack it as hard as he can, now i've just got to wait 3 long weeks.


----------



## denmyos (Nov 2, 2008)

where did you buy it?


----------



## Bangis (Nov 2, 2008)

Mate, I'd say to pack it yourself with a sledgehammer or a baseball bat.  That'll save you on shipping costs.  Unless money isn't a factor, the carry on.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 4, 2009)

I would say its fine to go along with thier packing. After some time,you may find the cloth packing to become too soft. If this happens in your case, I would recommend a blend of both cloth and sand mixture. The level of sand can vary depending on your preference, but obviously not completely sand.  And once again, this is if you find the cloth to be too soft over time. good luck with your heavy bag!


----------



## aluminum1988 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hitting a bags does a lot more than improve stamina and provide a great cardio workout. It can help improve your overall coordination. If you punch the bag it swings back and comes back toward you. You want to practice hitting the bag at the time it is coming back toward you. You will soon find that if you hit it too early or too late it will not stay in rhythm and you will more than likely miss the bag.


----------



## denmyos (Dec 3, 2009)

check this link
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80082&page=2


----------

